# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  wanting to print too large of an object for the 3d printer?

## cipher0

Lets say I have a model which I want to print in a size my 3d printer can't print.
Let's say it's 12'' and the 3d printer prints at 6''.
The only option is to separate the model into smaller pieces, print those and then stick them together somehow.



Then I could glue them together and finish the final object.

For a simple sphere like this I can easily do that myself, but I'd like to know if there is any program or plugin for a program, for general 3d modelling or for 3d printing specifically, that can separate an object into chunks automatically from some input like size of chunk.

What would be even better and maybe it will sound too much to ask for this, but will totally make sense to exist by now, is a plugin or program which will not only separate a model into pieces, but also generate holes and poles on the chunks so you can stick the chunks into each other:


I think cyancrylate glue would be best to turn the printed chunks into one object, but it might not be strong enough by itself.

----------


## awerby

Sure, there are programs that can do that. But wait - you want it for free, right?

----------


## Geoff

This might be _useful_  :Wink: 

You could give this a try,  "Simple OpenSCAD library that cuts objects into interlocking pieces."

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:35834

----------


## cipher0

> Sure, there are programs that can do that. But wait - you want it for free, right?


Preferably free, who wouldnt? Plus I've seen some very complicated but free scripts for Blender and CAD programs, and the fact that this is such a common thing people will want I wouldn't be surprised if there was something free already.
But if there isnt, I can spend something like $100 if you know of anything like that.





> This might be _useful_ 
> 
> You could give this a try,  "Simple OpenSCAD library that cuts objects into interlocking pieces."
> 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:35834


Cool. But it looks like it only works on "flat" objects, if you know what I mean. In case I missed soemthign.

----------


## Roxy

> Cool. But it looks like it only works on "flat" objects, if you know what I mean. In case I missed something.


No, I don't think this is true.   In the download it has some samples.  It cuts that Octopus very nicely.  I'm Compiling and Rendering a cut version of the Octopus right now.

Cut_Octopus.jpg

----------


## cipher0

Okay, I get it, it cuts from very top to bottom, interlocking parts are  all along the model vertically, not a small interlocks in the middle.
Okay, that will work, but I think to many lines will be generated this way and require too much finishing.
On  the other hand, if there was a script or if I did it manually to have  interlocks not all the way through vertically, then I would just need to  hide the straight lines of the chunks.
something like this:

Blue and green rectangles are interlocks I'm thinking about.

In  this image you can also see problematic parts in red which might easily  break during or after printing, so the script doesn't make sure the  generated chunks arent too thin and position the interlocks accordingly.

Not disrespecting the author of the scipt, it is a pretty cool script, but I think it's very limited for some models.

And I'll need to test and see how it works with hollow objects.

----------


## mistabel

cipher0, have you tried using this software yet? I'm going to be using this, if not something very similar. Wanted to know how well it worked.

----------


## Roxy

> In  this image you can also see problematic parts in red which might easily  break during or after printing, so the script doesn't make sure the  generated chunks arent too thin and position the interlocks accordingly. Not disrespecting the author of the scipt, it is a pretty cool script, but I think it's very limited for some models.


I believe you get to specify where the cuts and interlocking pieces go.   I think you can position them such that everything is 'safe'.

----------

